# Monitorix not graphing 'system'.



## PacketMan (Nov 9, 2018)

So I installed sysutils/monitorix and got pretty much all I wanted working. Except, the system graphing, which graphs cpu load, memory, uptime, etc.  I see lots of errors in /var/log/monitorix, but I think some of them are code errors.  Anyone currently have this installed and working for system graphing, and if yes, any chance it would be a AMD Ryzen cpu?

This is the log:

```
Use of uninitialized value $entropy in scalar chomp at /usr/local/share/monitorix/system.pm line 296.
Use of uninitialized value $entropy in chomp at /usr/local/share/monitorix/system.pm line 361.
Use of uninitialized value $entropy in concatenation (.) or string at /usr/local/share/monitorix/system.pm line 401.
ERROR: while updating /var/db/monitorix/system.rrd: /var/db/monitorix/system.rrd: Function update_pdp_prep, case DST_GAUGE - Cannot convert '' to float
sysctl: unknown oid 'kern.random.sys.seeded'
```

I'm still troubleshooting and will update if I figure anything out.


----------



## PacketMan (Nov 9, 2018)

Found this but its a few years old. I struggle to think system graphing has been broken on FreeBSD for that many years.

"System load average and usage" Graphs Empty


----------



## PacketMan (Nov 15, 2018)

I'm going to assume the lack of response means no one on this forumn is using Monitorix then.  I'll keep picking at it a bit more but this looks like a non-configurable code issue, and thus might have to try something else.  Munin seems like an alternative, but I'm not sure. Maybe I will give that a try when winter sets in.


----------

